# I just wanna say....



## AZ Jim (Jan 19, 2015)

I love this place!!  I love the exchanges we have, the nice stories we share.  It's just a wonderful place for an ole guy to go and be with people who have much in common with me.  When we are out in the world too often when we are older people tend to discount us, look right through us as though we don't count.  This has become my place to stretch out and enjoy with you guys.  Thanks so much for providing this for us all.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 19, 2015)

What a nice thing to say, I concur.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2015)

May I say how much I enjoy your company and comments....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you Jim and everyone for making this the lovely place it is


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 19, 2015)

AZ Jim, although I seldom agree with you on politics, I do agree with you about this forum.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 19, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> AZ Jim, although I seldom agree with you on politics, I do agree with you about this forum.



But that is a compliment to the members we differ on opinion but do so without disrespecting one another.  The climate of this forum and the quality of members is wonderful.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 19, 2015)

Well said, Jim.

May I add that it is a great place to learn things too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2015)

Jim, there aren't any forum elections coming up - you don't have to soft-soap us! 

No, seriously, I agree - this is a cool place with cool people. (And that's a _real_ compliment, considering it's coming from one of the "babies" of the group!)


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree too! Nice mix of men & women &  from different parts of the English speaking world. And th mutual respect!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2015)

*we rock !!!!!!*


----------



## Cookie (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Jim - this place is the best !  Must say I appreciate your comments and opinions.

Yay everyone!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I love this place!!  I love the exchanges we have, the nice stories we share.  It's just a wonderful place for an ole guy to go and be with people who have much in common with me.  When we are out in the world too often when we are older people tend to discount us, look right through us as though we don't count.  This has become my place to stretch out and enjoy with you guys.  Thanks so much for providing this for us all.



Ditto on that Jim, it has been a lifesaver for the time I haven't been able to get out, but now that I feel a real connection with many, I hope to remain a part of it  Glad you are here, and I'm glad I am too


----------



## Josiah (Jan 19, 2015)

What a nice posting Jim and what a nice thread it has turned into. Even though I agree with you on politics, I'll be happy to stand along side rkunsaw and agree that this forum is a great place to hang out.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2015)

Second, third and fourth all the above. I've had a great time and the administrators are the best.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks, Jim. I agree!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree, that's why I've made this place my home for so long.  I learn things, hear other's opinions, feel the sincerity and compassion of all the folks here, shed an occasional tear, see some beautiful photos,  and get my daily dose of smiles...doesn't get any better than that for me!  You guys are the best!


----------



## Steve (Jan 19, 2015)

Awe.... Shucks..... Jim.....
I agree with you.... Cool place to be a member..

Complete respect is correct....

perhaps I should post on here more often and get involved in some topics of interest...

Did someone mention elections ???
*
JIM  FOR  PRESIDENT  !!!!!*


----------



## Kadee (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Jim I also agree, not into politics but we can choose what,we wish to be involved in and when. Previous forums I was involved with had a bit of a clicky attitude to new chooks in the chookhouse as I put it but have found everyone friendly here. 
That forum is no longer in existence.
When I first signed up back in November I thought to myself oh I may or may not 'stay' but I'm very happy I found you all out there all over the world, we all have our ways and opinions but it would be a boring ole world if we all thinked the same and liked all the same things. We can learn something everyday by reading members posts we are never too old to learn somthing new.i partically like the games at times I have to look up an answer as this poor ole brain can only remember so much but it's FUN and it's members contributions who make it FUN and put a smile on the face


----------



## Laurie (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not an older person.

I'm a tribal elder, with a lot of experience to offer.

If the youngsters don't want to hear it, that's their problem.

They're going to get it anyway!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2015)

I hope I don't bugya!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]TO ALL MY 'NUTTY' FRIENDS 
      Have a fabulous 
       STRESS FREE Day![/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## oldman (Jan 20, 2015)

I am more of a reader than I am a contributor. I do not agree with a lot of the politics and social issues that are debated here, so I have learned to keep quiet when one is in the minority. My beliefs and convictions are very different from what a lot of others write about and share. I love to fly and it is still my passion, so when I can add something to someone's post about traveling or airlines, I will share my knowledge. As for politics, religion or social issues, I will leave that up to those that prefer to go back and forth and just enjoy the reading of opinions.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2015)

oldman said:


> I am more of a reader than I am a contributor. I do not agree with a lot of the politics and social issues that are debated here, so I have learned to keep quiet when one is in the minority. My beliefs and convictions are very different from what a lot of others write about and share. I love to fly and it is still my passion, so when I can add something to someone's post about traveling or airlines, I will share my knowledge. As for politics, religion or social issues, I will leave that up to those that prefer to go back and forth and just enjoy the reading of opinions.


  If I wanted politics I would have searched for a Political Forum!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)

Oldman, not everybody agrees with the political views of everyone. Some choose to debate it and slash out their differences..others like me choose to keep my political beliefs and opinions in my own home with my own family and friends.

Both ways are the right way, whatever you feel most comfortable with.. ...but I like to read the views and debates of others on the politcal threads, it's always interesting to learn opinions that may or may not agree with your own


----------



## oldman (Jan 20, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oldman, not everybody agrees with the political views of everyone. Some choose to debate it and slash out their differences..others like me choose to keep my political beliefs and opinions in my own home with my own family and friends.
> 
> Both ways are the right way, whatever you feel most comfortable with.. ...but I like to read the views and debates of others on the political threads, it's always interesting to learn opinions that may or may not agree with your own



I think that's pretty much what I said. And, like my Dad used to say, "Never argue politics or religion. You're not going to win."


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Be careful, we don't want her to get a big head...


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 20, 2015)

My Dad says that....and he includes money!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2015)

...the thing about religion unlike Politics is that very little can be proven..so there's no winners in an argument, but that still doesn't prevent anyone from airing their own opinions and beliefs and so it shouldn't. Such a pity that religion rules the world yet we can't come to any satisfactory conclusions, so falling out over a religious belief is madness.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 20, 2015)

oldman said:


> I am more of a reader than I am a contributor. I do not agree with a lot of the politics and social issues that are debated here, so I have learned to keep quiet when one is in the minority. My beliefs and convictions are very different from what a lot of others write about and share. I love to fly and it is still my passion, so when I can add something to someone's post about traveling or airlines, I will share my knowledge. As for politics, religion or social issues, I will leave that up to those that prefer to go back and forth and just enjoy the reading of opinions.



Same here except I just move onto the next topic. I'm not interested in reading the opinions of others when it comes to politics and religion.

edit: I should have said I'm not interested in reading the debates of these topics. Most of which are mostly heated.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

As long as the debates don't get overheated, they can be interesting to read.This is a pretty good forum I think, but there don't seem to be that many of us [contributing] I wonder why?All you 'lurkers' out there, say something hmmmn?


----------



## avrp (Jan 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I love this place!!  I love the exchanges we have, the nice stories we share.  It's just a wonderful place for an ole guy to go and be with people who have much in common with me.  When we are out in the world too often when we are older people tend to discount us, look right through us as though we don't count.  This has become my place to stretch out and enjoy with you guys.  Thanks so much for providing this for us all.



This is a great place to hang out!


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm still a newbie, but I'm enjoying the happy vibes too. thanks


----------



## Raven (Jan 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I love this place!!  I love the exchanges we have, the nice stories we share.  It's just a wonderful place for an ole guy to go and be with people who have much in common with me.  When we are out in the world too often when we are older people tend to discount us, look right through us as though we don't count.  This has become my place to stretch out and enjoy with you guys.  Thanks so much for providing this for us all.



I am pleased with your post Jim and agree with you.
This forum has a friendly atmosphere and lots of different topics.
I have learned so much from reading posts from members in different parts
of the world.
I love all the beautiful photographs of places I can't go visit in person.
I find there is respect for all members and that makes it a nice place to come and spend time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Raven, yes being old and unable to see the many places these folks can and do show us is a real treat.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2015)

I agree with you Jim, and can only add how pleasant it has been for me to be a part of this fine senior forum!  Thanks to all who take the time and make the effort to be kind and considerate to others.  I certainly have increased my smileage, since joining!  Maybe we need a thread on "Pun Control"! Thanks to all!


----------



## Hoppy (Jan 21, 2015)

flowerchild said:


> I'm still a newbie, but I'm enjoying the happy vibes too. thanks



I was about to post something just like that.  And I'm even newbier.  

- Hoppy


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 21, 2015)

No No Puns should be allowed to run free (or at a nice discount).


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2015)

Amen to all of the above !


----------



## jujube (Jan 21, 2015)

Love it here!


----------



## Kadee (Jan 21, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Be careful, we don't want her to get a big head...


When we started dancing we heard someone say don't  get a big head you might fall over from the weight of the big head and skin your nose


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 22, 2015)




----------

